
Glyphosate, pathways to modern diseases II: Celiac sprue and gluten intolerance - BGthaOG
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3945755/
======
cac1
This was published by NIH 6 years ago. Would someone summarize the response in
the scientific literature?

------
BGthaOG
3 quotes from the discussion (Section 15):

(1) "In this paper, we have developed an argument that the alarming rise in
the incidence of celiac disease in the United States and elsewhere in recent
years is due to an increased burden of herbicides, particularly glyphosate
exposure in the diet."

(2) "A recent estimate suggests that one in twenty people in North America and
Western Europe suffer from celiac disease (Koning, 2005; Fasano et al.,
2003)."

(3) "Table 2 summarizes our findings relating glyphosate to celiac disease.
All of the known biological effects of glyphosate – cytochrome P450
inhibition, disruption of synthesis of aromatic amino acids, chelation of
transi- tion metals, and antibacterial action – contribute to the pathology of
celiac disease."

